# Average Cost Living for New Family



## khatib

Hi Everybody,

Please provide me with average expenses that I need in major cities of Australia, including appartment rent, car rent, gasoline, Food expenses and any other expenses for a family of 2 persons plus new born baby..

Besides, what is the percentage of salary taxes in Australia?

Thanks with Best Regards,

Khatib


----------



## JandE

Income tax is based on different levels of income, and not a single fixed percentage.

For the 2015-16 year:
A resident taxpayer in Australia who earns $18,200 or under, in the year, will pay NO tax on that income.
If the annual income is $37,000 then the tax payable is $3,572. This is 9.65% of Taxable Income.
At an income of $80,000 the tax will be $17,762. This is 22.2% of Taxable Income.
For a higher earner at $180,000 the tax will be $54,762. This is 30.42% of Taxable Income.


----------



## LizBee

khatib said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Please provide me with average expenses that I need in major cities of Australia, including appartment rent, car rent, gasoline, Food expenses and any other expenses for a family of 2 persons plus new born baby..
> Besides, what is the percentage of salary taxes in Australia?


Hi Khatib

If you are earning under the $18,500 annual tax threshold with a new family and no access to government assistance (which you probably can't get without PR) you will starve. Average individual salary in Sydney is $70k per year. To support a whole family on that, you will have to budget VERY well, it doesn't go far. 
- Rental in any major city will be $500+ per week. 
- You won't need a car as public transport is excellent - $50 travel card per person per week
- Gas/electricity - $150 per month
- mobile phone - $30 per person per month minimum
- Food - $150 per week minimum
- medical and childcare is very expensive. Australians get govt support for this but you can't get it without PR.

Tax is high, this website calculates your tax:
pay calculator


----------



## JandE

LizBee said:


> - Gas/electricity - $50 per month


My last quarterly bill was $540, so $180 per month.
Electric only, as no gas.

We got by on $60k per year, but with no mortgage or rent.

So if I had a mortgage on the house, I would have needed nearer $100,000 a year for my modest lifestyle.
That was 2 adults and one child.


----------



## LizBee

JandE said:


> My last quarterly bill was $540, so $180 per month.
> Electric only, as no gas.


Well spotted! I left out a '1' - there's a BIG difference between $150 per month and $50 per month, I've corrected it.


----------



## JandE

LizBee said:


> Well spotted! I left out a '1' - there's a BIG difference between $150 per month and $50 per month, I've corrected it.


It's not that big a difference ... A meal for three at Hogs Breath, without drinks, set me back $116...

Unfortunately $100 does not go far these days.

Drive too fast, and that's another $379 !! (Speeding fine)


----------



## miawilson

Hello everyone. My name's Mia Wilson and me and my family just recently transferred here in Australia. I'm still trying to adjust with everything but my major concern is our finances. What is the cost of living in Melbourne? Are expats eligible for loan in the country?


----------



## JandE

miawilson said:


> Are expats eligible for loan in the country?


To get a loan you need to prove reliable regular income to repay the loan.


----------



## miawilson

JandE said:


> To get a loan you need to prove reliable regular income to repay the loan.


Hi JandE so does this mean that expats are also eligible for loans in the country?


----------



## JandE

miawilson said:


> Hi JandE so does this mean that expats are also eligible for loans in the country?


Some do. It all depends on individual circumstances.

Loans with security, such as housing loans, have been available to some people within 3 months in the past. But a reasonable deposit is normally needed.


----------



## akbarfarhan

Hi. I am coming to Australia on PR. Can you please guide me on the below expenses:

1: School Fees for 1 child in Grade 1
2: Car Fuel expense average for 100km drive per week
3: 1 Bedroom,hall with Kitchen rent per month in Melbourne. 
4: Electricity, water,gas, internet, phone cost average per month
5: Food expense per month (Average not very expensive hoteling)

Thanks.


----------



## jasonrebello

*Cost of living in a Regional city with & w/out Kids*

Although this thread is for cost of living in major cities, I am providing living costs in a regional city so as to get a better estimate across the board.

This sample income/expense sheet has been created to give you an idea of how much saving you can expect in a year.

(Note - Figures are rounded off to nearest dollar. Figures based on costs/expenses in early 2016)

Following are the parameters and assumptions set for the calculations:

*SIZE OF FAMILY : One couple in mid-30's with no kids* (For expenses with kids see further below)

*CITY :Townsville (Regional city in North Queensland) *

*INCOME​*
INCOME : AUD$ 1200 per week (Calculated for one single earning member. AUD$ 30 wages per Hour * 8 hour Day * 5 Day Week)

*ANNUAL INCOME: AUD$ 62,400 (AUD$ 1200 per week/ 52 weeks)
*

ANNUAL TAX DEDUCTED: AUD$ 11,827 
(Tax Slab: 0-18,200: Nil, Tax slab 18,201-37,[email protected]%: AUD$ 3,572, Tax slab 37,001-62,[email protected]%: AUD$ 8,522. Total tax: $3,572+8,522= AUD$ 11,827)

*ANNUAL SALARY PRE TAX- AUD$ 62,400
ANNUAL TAX - AUD$ 11,827*
*ANNUAL SALARY POST TAX - AUD$ 50,573*
*WEEKLY SALARY AFTER TAX - AUD$ 973 
*

*EXPENSES​*
Rent (Two bed room Unit) - AUD$ 300 weekly (AUD$ 15,600 annually)
Electricity - AUD$ 300 Quarterly (AUD$ 1,200 annually)
Internet (Basic NBN Telstra Plan) - AUD$ 50 monthly (AUD$ 600 annually)
Mobile (Two numbers with mid level plan) - AUD$ 100 monthly (AUD$ 1200 annually)
Health Insurance (Price is calculated for cover by BUPA and based on cover for: Couple, 36 years old and 34 years old based in Queensland. Assumes no Lifetime Health Cover loading and Base Tier government rebate included. See https://www.bupa.com.au/) - AUD$ 216 monthly / AUD$ 2592 annually

Groceries - AUD$ 120 weekly / AUD$ 6240
Personal (Cosmetics, Hair and beauty, basic medicines, Sports and Gym) - AUD$ 102 weekly / AUD$ 5280 annualy

Lunches/Coffee/Take-Away's - AUD$ 75 weekly / AUD$ 3900 annually
Wine/Alcohol - AUD$ 20 weekly / AUD$ 1040 annually
Movies/Music - AUD$ 30 weekly / AUD$ 360 annually
Holidays - AUD$ 500 annually 
Celebrations/Gifts - AUD$ 20 monthly / AUD$ 240 annually

Transport
Petrol - AUD$ 100 monthly / AUD$ 1200 annually
Rego/License - AUD$ 1000 Annually
Repairs/Maintenance - AUD$ 300 Annually

(Note - Being a regional town, driving around is the most convenient mode of travel)

*TOTAL EXPENSES - AUD$ 41252 annually*

*TOTAL SAVINGS - AUD$ 9321 annually*

Doesn't seem like much? Well the assumed annual salary of 62,400 is a below average figure. Generally a skilled migrant could get anywhere between 70,000-100,000 per year (Of course this will depend a lot on the industry and the skill set). Further, with two earning members in the family, the second income straight away becomes additional savings!.

*EXPENSES FOR FAMILY WITH KIDS​*
Living costs for a family with two kids will naturally be a lot higher.

Below are some of the extra expenses you need to budget for:

*SCHOOLING*
Here are the education costs for one child in a local private secondary school and one in a state primary.
State Primary school
Total for state primary school (approx): AUD$ 240 per year = AUD$ 20 per month = AUD$ 5 per week
Private Secondary school
Annual Tuition Fees = AUD$ 4,600 (Year 10)
Other costs (approximate) = AUD$ 1000
================================================
Total for private secondary school:
AUD$ 5,600 per year = AUD$ 466 per month = AUD$ 116 per week.

Note: This is a "middle-tier" private school. Fees for the "top" schools can be AUD$ 12,000 per year for tuition alone. 
Some private schools, especially Catholic ones, can be quite a bit cheaper.

*HOBBIES, SPORTS AND FREE TIME*

Family membership of the local tennis club = AUD$ 300 per year
Cub Scouts = AUD$ 250 per year
Winter kids sports (Soccer & Netball) = AUD$ 200 per year
Summer kids sports (Teeball & Surf Club) = AUD$ 200 per year
=====================================================
The total cost of all this activity:
AUD$ 950 per year = AUD$ 79 per month = AUD$ 20 per week.

*Extra expenditure over and above the Total expenses calculated in the Expense Sheet above - AUD$ 176 per week = AUD$ 9,152 per year.*

Hope this helps.

A Fellow Migrant



khatib said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Please provide me with average expenses that I need in major cities of Australia, including appartment rent, car rent, gasoline, Food expenses and any other expenses for a family of 2 persons plus new born baby..
> 
> Besides, what is the percentage of salary taxes in Australia?
> 
> Thanks with Best Regards,
> 
> Khatib


----------



## JandE

jasonrebello said:


> Fees for the "top" schools can be AUD$ 12,000 per year for tuition alone.


Some education costs from 2009, and no doubt much higher now.

The most expensive schools in each State of Australia in 2009.

VIC: Geelong Grammar in Victoria, fees for year 12 in 2009 will be about $29,000.
NSW: Shore - Sydney Church of England Grammar School. $20,940 for 2009
WA: Christ Church Grammar. $17,560 for 2009
SA: Prince Alfred College. $15,117 for 2009
QLD: Brisbane Girls Grammar. $14,980 for 2009


----------



## Green Koala

Perth, family with three kids - around $3500 a month (all bills, rent, food etc. included). Regarding the kids - education is quite expensive. At the start homeschooling seems to be the best option.


----------



## JandE

Green Koala said:


> Regarding the kids - education is quite expensive.


Except for two thirds of the countries children who are in the almost free state schools.


----------



## leajunzhu

JandE said:


> Income tax is based on different levels of income, and not a single fixed percentage.
> 
> For the 2015-16 year:
> A resident taxpayer in Australia who earns $18,200 or under, in the year, will pay NO tax on that income.
> If the annual income is $37,000 then the tax payable is $3,572. This is 9.65% of Taxable Income.
> At an income of $80,000 the tax will be $17,762. This is 22.2% of Taxable Income.
> For a higher earner at $180,000 the tax will be $54,762. This is 30.42% of Taxable Income.


The proportion is based on total income which include $18.200? That means if the annual income is $20,000, the taxable income is 20,000*9.65%, not (20,000-18,200)*9.65%?


----------



## leajunzhu

this is really detail. Thank you


----------



## JandE

leajunzhu said:


> The proportion is based on total income which include $18.200? That means if the annual income is $20,000, the taxable income is 20,000*9.65%, not (20,000-18,200)*9.65%?


The percentages i have given are worked out on each specific income.

The rates vary on tax brackets eg at Tax Rates 2015-16


----------



## sandrolina

Hello,Im new here and I'm in search of lots of information.As I'm not qualified to find job and get working visa and neither my husband (we do jobs that are not on SOL list-bank clerk and shop owner) I've realised that the only chance to get to Australia is through student visa.These days I'm browsing for schools and courses . I would like to know how much me and my husband can earn in part time job because this is only we would be allowed? Would it be enough to live and raise 2 kids ? Jobs we are able to do are any job....the ones we d be able to find as soon as possible...


----------



## Verystormy

sandrolina said:


> Hello,Im new here and I'm in search of lots of information.As I'm not qualified to find job and get working visa and neither my husband (we do jobs that are not on SOL list-bank clerk and shop owner) I've realised that the only chance to get to Australia is through student visa.These days I'm browsing for schools and courses . I would like to know how much me and my husband can earn in part time job because this is only we would be allowed? Would it be enough to live and raise 2 kids ? Jobs we are able to do are any job....the ones we d be able to find as soon as possible...


It is possible, but very difficult. However, the bigger issue you need to be aware of is that the majority of people who study in Australia have to leave afterwards. The reason being that in order to get a permanent visa you need a combination of the qualification and several years experience after getting the qualification. There are some exceptions which include accounting, engineering and nursing. However, accounting is flagged for removal from the SOL, a number of engineering occupations are flagged for removal and nursing would be VERY expensive to study in Australia


----------



## sandrolina

Verystormy said:


> It is possible, but very difficult. However, the bigger issue you need to be aware of is that the majority of people who study in Australia have to leave afterwards. The reason being that in order to get a permanent visa you need a combination of the qualification and several years experience after getting the qualification. There are some exceptions which include accounting, engineering and nursing. However, accounting is flagged for removal from the SOL, a number of engineering occupations are flagged for removal and nursing would be VERY expensive to study in Australia


Thank you very much for your answer.I thought about that too.I know noone would give me job without experience in AU.But I was thinking of taking some course in Cookery or Hospitality and try to find job in same branche.If the part time job experience counts would it be considered as my experience in AU and if I get some certificate maybe it can lead to PR.Or maybe that would lead to sponsorship jobs .I was reading lot about this but I m not sure if it is and in what percentage is possible to get sponsorship and work visa after study?!
I know this is lot of questions and doubts,but I really need answets and some kind of support or to be said honestly that is not worth it... 
Any experience is welcome
I wish I could hear from ppl in this situation ....
I thought that Cookery/Hospitality would make more chances to stay than my banking job,so I thought of completely changing career and doing sth I would like to .
I wouldnt consider leaving if we manage to come ...because plan is to sell our properties and start over...


----------



## Verystormy

There are a series of issues.

The first, to be sponsored, the occupation still has to be on one of the lists - the SOL and the CSOL. There are very few occupations of the sort that you mention on either of the lists and you have to ask yourself why would a company sponsor someone with little to no experience - something that costs the employer several thousand.

Even if you did manage to get a qualification for an occupation that was on the list and managed to find an employer willing to sponsor, you would have a hard time explaining to immigration why they should approve an application for such a role for a fairly inexperienced person.

For permanent visas, you would need to gain 2 - 3 years full time experience and this normally is only counted for experience gained after you have gained the qualification. 

To be honest, I think it is very likely that if you move to Australia to study a course such as this - which would be very expensive as you would be an international student - you will have to leave at the end of it. Even most students who do a full university degree have to leave at the end of the course as they are not able to get a permanent visa or get sponsorship


----------



## 255458

JandE said:


> Income tax is based on different levels of income, and not a single fixed percentage.
> 
> For the 2015-16 year:
> A resident taxpayer in Australia who earns $18,200 or under, in the year, will pay NO tax on that income.
> If the annual income is $37,000 then the tax payable is $3,572. This is 9.65% of Taxable Income.
> At an income of $80,000 the tax will be $17,762. This is 22.2% of Taxable Income.
> For a higher earner at $180,000 the tax will be $54,762. This is 30.42% of Taxable Income.


Those tax rates seem to be high.


----------



## aussiesteve

bariscan90 said:


> Those tax rates seem to be high.


They are correct however note they do not include the 2% Medicare Levy, which is payable in addition to these rates.
The full details can be found here 
www.ato.gov.au/rates/individual-income-tax-rates/


----------



## 255458

aussiesteve said:


> They are correct however note they do not include the 2% Medicare Levy, which is payable in addition to these rates.
> The full details can be found here
> www.ato.gov.au/rates/individual-income-tax-rates/


That's annoyingly high. I wouldn't like to give that much of my money away.


----------



## aussiesteve

bariscan90 said:


> That's annoyingly high. I wouldn't like to give that much of my money away.


Its not a matter of liking it, it's a fact of life if you live in Australia!


----------



## 255458

aussiesteve said:


> Its not a matter of liking it, it's a fact of life if you live in Australia!


Sure thing. I wonder if this is cut before the payment from any company. So does a company offering a 60k per year include the taxes in it?


----------



## aussiesteve

bariscan90 said:


> Sure thing. I wonder if this is cut before the payment from any company. So does a company offering a 60k per year include the taxes in it?


No that is before tax. If you were to earn $60,000 you would pay $11046 tax plus 2% Medicare Levy of $1200.
That makes a total of $12246 you get to pay in taxes , leaving you with $47754 .


----------



## JandE

bariscan90 said:


> That's annoyingly high. I wouldn't like to give that much of my money away.


2% isn't that much to cover medical care etc.

Not exactly just giving it away for nothing.


----------



## 255458

JandE said:


> 2% isn't that much to cover medical care etc.
> 
> Not exactly just giving it away for nothing.


If those cuts are well spent by the goverment, I'm pretty okay with it. Lets assume it as 48k so it'll leave 4k per month. I believe 4k is an affordable living for one person only.


----------



## JandE

bariscan90 said:


> If those cuts are well spent by the goverment, I'm pretty okay with it. Lets assume it as 48k so it'll leave 4k per month. I believe 4k is an affordable living for one person only.


It pays for hospitals, Doctors visits, Childrens dental etc etc.
And on a single persons salary of 48k the medicare is only $960 per year according to the ATO medicare calculator.

It gets higher as income rises of course.


----------



## doda

Verystormy said:


> There are a series of issues.
> 
> The first, to be sponsored, the occupation still has to be on one of the lists - the SOL and the CSOL. There are very few occupations of the sort that you mention on either of the lists and you have to ask yourself why would a company sponsor someone with little to no experience - something that costs the employer several thousand.
> 
> Even if you did manage to get a qualification for an occupation that was on the list and managed to find an employer willing to sponsor, you would have a hard time explaining to immigration why they should approve an application for such a role for a fairly inexperienced person.
> 
> For permanent visas, you would need to gain 2 - 3 years full time experience and this normally is only counted for experience gained after you have gained the qualification.
> 
> To be honest, I think it is very likely that if you move to Australia to study a course such as this - which would be very expensive as you would be an international student - you will have to leave at the end of it. Even most students who do a full university degree have to leave at the end of the course as they are not able to get a permanent visa or get sponsorship


Hi 
How are you? I'd like to apply for immigration from Egypt to Australia please can you tell me the steps That I should do and where should I start ?how much does family visa 189 cost .we are 7in one family .I'm ateacher of English language the assessment website Aitsl asked me to do ilets test ,I wonder if I can replce it by toefl IBT or PTE 
Please If you have any information about this subject please send it to me 
Thank you


----------



## 255458

doda said:


> Hi
> How are you? I'd like to apply for immigration from Egypt to Australia please can you tell me the steps That I should do and where should I start ?how much does family visa 189 cost .we are 7in one family .I'm ateacher of English language the assessment website Aitsl asked me to do ilets test ,I wonder if I can replce it by toefl IBT or PTE
> Please If you have any information about this subject please send it to me
> Thank you


I believe ielts is a must.


----------



## 255458

JandE said:


> It pays for hospitals, Doctors visits, Childrens dental etc etc.
> And on a single persons salary of 48k the medicare is only $960 per year according to the ATO medicare calculator.
> 
> It gets higher as income rises of course.


Very good. I'm totally fine with it then.


----------



## doda

bariscan90 said:


> I believe ielts is a must.


Are you sure?


----------



## 255458

doda said:


> Are you sure?


I'm not hundred percent sure of it but yeah I believe it is.


----------



## Oracle1987

Hello

I'm new on forum here...hope everyone is doing well...

My wife and I are planing on moving to Australia, Melbourne to be exacte. I have bac. degree in electronics, 7 year of work experience, and Oracle Java programing certificate. My wife is registerd nurse here in Croatia with 8 year experience in hospital nursing ( from ER to clinical shock, pulmonary etc...) 5 years in aged care experience, and 1 year dental assistant with dental assistant certificate.

My question would be...how hard would it be for us to find a job in Melbourne??
what could be a rough estimate on sallary we can expect based on experience?
And final a rough estimate on life expence? nothing much, simple rent (1-2 bedrom appartment/house) public transport, food for two of us plus 1 year old baby...expences in general...

If some1 could give us a hint on how it would be I would be gratefull...

Best regardes...


----------



## sanderh

Objective info on cost of living is available on the Australian Bureau of Statistics website. But if you prefer opinions from a forum, you'll get plenty.


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

How much is it in 2018? Rent, mobile, food, transpo, etc in WA


----------

